# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Varapalo a la nuclear: Suiza prohíbe la construcción de nuevos reactores

## termopar

A ver si cunde el ejemplo en España:




> *Varapalo a la nuclear: Suiza prohíbe la construcción de nuevos reactores*
> Por José A. Roca - 12/10/2016
> 
> La energía nuclear acaba de recibir otro revés para su ansiado renacimiento: Suiza ha decidido centrarse más en las energías renovables y  la eficiencia. Por primera vez en la historia, las nuevas plantas nucleares están oficialmente prohibidas, aunque también es cierto que no estaba prevista ninguna. Suiza, como Alemania, apuesta por su propia Energiewende.
> 
> Pero en Suiza llueve sobre mojado. Como los alemanes tras el accidente de Fukushima, el Gobierno helvético decidió en 2011 el cierre gradual de las centrales nucleares una vez que cumplieran los 50 años de funcionamiento. El primer reactor que quedaría fuera de servicio sería el de Beznau I, en 2019. A continuación cerrarían Beznau II y Mühleberg en 2022. El turno para la central de Gösgen le llegaría en 2029 y el final de la energía nuclear, su desaparición total del panorama helvético tendría lugar en 2034 con el cierre de la central de Leibstadt, en 2034.
> 
> Suiza recomendaba en aquel momento no reemplazar las centrales pero no su prohibición, y anunciaba ya sus intenciones: la energía nuclear será sustituida por energía hidráulica, energías renovables, amén del producto de instalaciones de cogeneración de calor y fuerza y de plantas de gas. El incremento de la cuota de energías fósiles aumentará las emisiones de CO2 entre 1,09 y 11,92 millones de toneladas en 2050, aunque se trataría de contrarrestar con otras medidas de política energética ligadas a la eficiencia y el consumo. Y dado que la energía nuclear representaba el 40% del consumo eléctrico del país, el abandono progresivo de  la energía nuclear les costaría a los suizos entre 2.200 y 3.800 millones de francos (entre 1.800 y 3.100 millones de euros), según estimaciones del Gobierno.
> 
> ...


Referencia: http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/va...vos-reactores/

----------


## pablovelasco

En ningún sitio pone que el precio de la electricidad será más bajo... Es más me parece que da a entender que va a costarles dinero. En fin los suizos son ricos, que hagan lo que quieran.
Por cierto, en el caso alemán me gustaría remarcarle del artículo al que remitía la gráfica de costes de la energía en Alemania, de la página de Bloomberg un par de citas:

_"The commodity price rout is also dragging German power prices lower as oil, natural gas and coal costs slide."_

_"While wholesale prices have fallen 13 percent in the past year, subsidies to fund Energiewende have pushed German consumer bills to the second-highest in the European Union after Denmark."_

----------


## termopar

Sr. Velasco:

No se si usted sabe que desmontar una nuclear también cuesta dinero, y mucho, algo que habitualmente no se dice y que tarde o temprano hay que hacerlo. Por otro lado son solo previsiones, ya se verá con qué se sustituirá. Lo que se sabe es que las nucleares en Suiza son peligrosas por su orografía. De lo demás, no es de este hilo, y no lo comentaré aquí.

----------


## Jonasino

> Lo que se sabe es que las nucleares en suiza son peligrosas por su orografía.


Fuente fidedigna: Lo dijo Blas, punto redondo.

- Principio de la unanimidad:
Llegar a convencer a mucha gente de que piensa "como todo el mundo", creando una falsa impresión de unanimidad.

----------


## termopar

Hay muchas fuentes, sr. Jonasino.




> *Seismicity*
> 
> Extending across the north and south side of the Alps, Switzerland lies at the junction of the Apulian and Eurasian tectonic plates, and there are many active seismic areas under the mountains that show that stresses continue to be released along deep fault lines. The 1356 Basel earthquake is the most significant seismological event to have occurred in Central Europe in recorded history[7] and may have had a Mw magnitude as strong as 7.1.[8]
> 
> Between 2002 and 2004 a major study was conducted to assess the seismic risk to Swiss nuclear power plants. The PEGASOS study, which cost around 10 million Swiss Francs (approximately $11 million) and which was conducted by 21 European experts with American involvement,[8] concluded that the earthquake risk in Switzerland is twice as large as had been previously thought.[9]
> 
> In 2011, following the nuclear emergencies at Japan's Fukushima I Nuclear Power Plant and other nuclear facilities Swiss Federal Councillor Doris Leuthard announced on 14 March a freeze in the authorisation procedures for three new nuclear power plants (see Politics), and ordered a safety review of the country's existing plants.[10]
> 
> There is also ongoing concern in Switzerland over the seismic risks of the Fessenheim Nuclear Power Plant, located in France approximately 40 km (25 mi) from the Swiss border. Following Fukushima the Swiss cantons of Basel-Stadt, Basel-Landschaft and Jura asked the French government to suspend the operation of Fessenheim while undertaking a safety review based on the lessons learned from Japan.[11] On April 6 the Grand Council of Basel-Stadt went further and voted for the plant to be closed.[12]...
> ...


Reference:https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuclea...in_Switzerland

Lamento que le moleste la noticia y no sepa reprimir su dolor. Como ya le recomendó en su día un inestimable forero, puede probar con el cilicio.

----------


## F. Lázaro

1. La construcción de nuevas centrales nucleares en Suiza ya estaba vetada por el Consejo Federal hace tiempo, infórmese.

2. La energía nuclear no va a ser sustituida por nada, van a ser extendidas a una vida útil de 60 años, infórmese también. 

El mix energético suizo es casi perfecto: hidro + nuclear. A ver si cunde el ejemplo en España... pero al revés, nuclear + hidro.

----------


## termopar

Sr. Lázaro, 

1. De momento sólo se había congelado o parado la concesión de licencias. Ahora se ha literalmente prohibido.

2. Eso de que vaya a durar 60 años y que no va a ser sustituida por nada...en fin. Se nota que también la noticia le duele, pero usted reacciona mintiendo.

Ya hablamos de esto anteriormente en otro hilo y ya quedó claro que Suiza eliminará las nucleares y ese mix tan idilico para usted.... Infórmese, pero bien, parece que no es tan bonito como usted lo pinta.

----------


## perdiguera

Hay que ver lo que ha crecido la población noruega en el último año.
En 2015 había 5.196.000 habitantes (fuente Wikipedia) y ahora según el editor del periódico de la energía, Sr Roca padre, hay más de 8,24 millones.
Como el dato viene del Sr Roca padre será verdad, ya que su exactitud y verosimilitud queda fuera de toda duda. Amén.

----------


## termopar

Sr. Perdiguera:

Creo que se refiere a la población de Suiza, pero reconozco que ese detalle de comparación con la población de Noruega no lo pillo, será un error editorial o requiere algún tipo de aclaración puesto que la población de Noruega y la de Suiza nada tienen que ver. Pero tampoco creo que sea "tan importante" como para que haga usted aparición en el dialogo, se santigüe y ponga en duda la exactitud o verosimilitud del resto de la noticia. 

Más bien creo que su comentario en este caso resulta por algún tipo de constreñimiento que utiliza desde que su bien amado el sr. Lacalle saliera mal parado rectificando en alguna de sus publicaciones sobre energía (y al que usted comparó con el sr. Roca como la cara y la cruz en cuanto a conocimiento de la materia). Dado lo inverosímil de sus afirmaciones, el sr. Lacalle tuvo que rectificar, acabó dejando de publicar, y evidentemente con cierto fracaso; lo cual, a usted le debe frustrar sobre manera. Pero aún puede seguirle sus andanzas, por ahí sigue dando tumbos..., que si iba a ser economista con la sra Aguirre para la alcaldía, que si ahora va a traer la city de Londres a Madrid de la mano de la Cifuentes, jojojojo.

Pero vamos, sr. perdiguera, de lo que va el tema no tiene nada que decir?

----------


## Jonasino

> Como ya le recomendó en su día un inestimable forero, puede probar con el cilicio.


24-dic-2015 19:22 ¡¡¡¡¡Feliz Navidad, feliz Navidad......¡¡¡¡¡

----------


## perdiguera

> Sr. Perdiguera:
> 
> Creo que se refiere a la población de Suiza, pero reconozco que ese detalle de comparación con la población de Noruega no lo pillo, será un error editorial o requiere algún tipo de aclaración puesto que la población de Noruega y la de Suiza nada tienen que ver. Pero tampoco creo que sea "tan importante" como para que haga usted aparición en el dialogo, se santigüe y ponga en duda la exactitud o verosimilitud del resto de la noticia. 
> 
> Más bien creo que su comentario en este caso resulta por algún tipo de constreñimiento que utiliza desde que su bien amado el sr. Lacalle saliera mal parado rectificando en alguna de sus publicaciones sobre energía (y al que usted comparó con el sr. Roca como la cara y la cruz en cuanto a conocimiento de la materia). Dado lo inverosímil de sus afirmaciones, el sr. Lacalle tuvo que rectificar, acabó dejando de publicar, y evidentemente con cierto fracaso; lo cual, a usted le debe frustrar sobre manera. Pero aún puede seguirle sus andanzas, por ahí sigue dando tumbos..., que si iba a ser economista con la sra Aguirre para la alcaldía, que si ahora va a traer la city de Londres a Madrid de la mano de la Cifuentes, jojojojo.
> 
> Pero vamos, sr. perdiguera, de lo que va el tema no tiene nada que decir?


Mire, señor, el editor de elperiodicodigitat.com es el Sr Roca padre, el director es el Sr Roca hijo, luego hay un consejero delegado que no es familia, aunque pudiera ser cuñado y se acaba la dirección.
Si hay un fallo en edición lo ha cometido papá. 
Respecto a la noticia, dice Ud que no digo nada. ¿Pero hay algo que decir?
Cuando un país tan serio y formal como Suiza legisla algo así como lo que se subraya en negrita en la catilinaria del papá, al común de los mortales se le ponen los pelos de punta. ¿Ha analizado la catilinaria o absorto por la emoción del titular la ha colgado tal cual? Porque la pseudo noticia se basa en absurdos propios del autor.
Veamos: con la nueva ley los suizos están obligados a aumentar por diez veces la generación de energías renovables no hidráulica; independientemente de lo duchos que son con la medición del tiempo, relojes por si no lo pilla, no creo que puedan ejercer ningún poder sobre el viento que les vendrá o el sol que les llegará. 
Otro artículo de la ley, según dice papá, obliga a que el consumo per cápita debe bajar, no olvidemos es una ley, un 16% y luego un 43%. Eso sí que son leyes, lo demás tonterías.
Pero todavía hay más, va y resulta que, olvidado el error de edición de Noruega , hay, por ley, que ampliar la generación hidráulica pero reduciéndola. De verdad yo no lo entiendo, seguro que Ud si y el Sr Roca también.
No olviden que todas ellas están plasmadas en el nuevo texto legislativo, puestas negro sobre blanco, papá dixit.
Respecto a lo de santiguarme, ¿de dónde lo ha sacado? Yo solo he escrito Amén, claro que Ud interpreta lo que le da la gana. Pero yo no he escrito eso.
Lo de la exactitud del resto de la noticia me quedo con que en Suiza han hecho una ley. Punto. Que hasta a lo peor no era de energía.
Y no se extienda en cosas que no vienen a cuento y cíñase, como acostumbra a recordar a otros, al tema del hilo.

----------

Jonasino (14-oct-2016)

----------


## termopar

Qué suerte tengo de tener mi propio moderador, ya que al resto de foreros, por dejación de funciones campan anchos y lustrosos. Aplíqueselo a usted también, que lo de Suiza y Noruega....es el tema principal de este hilo, ya veo.

----------


## perdiguera

No señor, el tema del hilo es un artículo del Sr Roca, articulo, como casi todos los de ese Sr, no digo todos porque algunos no los conozco, son de un cariz netamente partidista pro renovables.
Pero eso no es malo, cada uno puede pensar lo que quiera, aunque esto parece que Ud no lo entiende.
Lo que sí que es malo es trufar una noticia de inexactitudes, falacias y datos sin contrastar, confundiendo interesadamente información con opinión. Eso se llama prensa amarilla.
Lo peor del caso es que parece que los discípulos van a dejar por los suelos al maestro.
¿Lo entiende o le hago un plano?

----------

Jonasino (14-oct-2016)

----------


## termopar

> No señor, el tema del hilo es un artículo del Sr Roca, articulo, como casi todos los de ese Sr, no digo todos porque algunos no los conozco, son de un cariz netamente partidista pro renovables.
> Pero eso no es malo, cada uno puede pensar lo que quiera, aunque esto parece que Ud no lo entiende.
> Lo que sí que es malo es trufar una noticia de inexactitudes, falacias y datos sin contrastar, confundiendo interesadamente información con opinión. Eso se llama prensa amarilla.
> Lo peor del caso es que parece que los discípulos van a dejar por los suelos al maestro.
> ¿Lo entiende o le hago un plano?


Ésta es la ley aprobada en el parlamento a finales de septiembre, datos sin contrastar? falacias? Partidista? se va a tener que tragar sus palabras por segunda vez. Las pondré en negro sobre blanco para que lo entienda (si es que entiende algo, claro). Por cierto, poco pueden aprender los discípulos del maestro, porque poco puede enseñarles salvo la superioridad, la falta de moderación y la ignorancia. ¿Dónde está su vergüenza? Hasta dónde puede llegar?




> Loi sur l’énergie*
> 
> du 30 septembre 2016
> 
> L’Assemblée fédérale de la Confédération suisse,
> vu les art. 64, 74 à 76, 89 et 91 de la Constitution1,
> vu le message du Conseil fédéral du 4 septembre 20132,
> arrête:
> *
> ...


 Como puede observar, si hay algún error (como el caso de la energía demandada de las centrales hidráulicas), será de la ley pero no de la transcripción
 Y sobre la modificación de la ley de la energía nuclear del 2003, Aquí tiene su "ZASCA", le sigue quedando algo de vergüenza? Igual el que crea prensa amarilla con sus bilis sea usted, no cree?





> *Abrogation et modification d’autres actes*
> I
> La loi du 26 juin 1998 sur l’énergie22 est abrogée.
> II
> Les actes mentionnés ci-après sont modifiés comme suit:
> [...]
> 7. Loi du 21 mars 2003 sur l’énergie nucléaire32
> Art. 9 Retraitement
> 1 Les éléments combustibles usés doivent être évacués comme des déchets
> ...


Referencia: https://www.parlament.ch/centers/epa...1%20NS%20F.pdf

INFÓRMENSE, INFÓRMENSE BIEN, antes de soltar tanta bilis.

----------


## Jonasino

> INFÓRMENSE, INFÓRMENSE BIEN


En la vida hay 3 clases de hombres, los que saben contar y los que no. (Homer J. Simpson)

----------


## perdiguera

> Ésta es la ley aprobada en el parlamento a finales de septiembre, datos sin contrastar? falacias? Partidista? se va a tener que tragar sus palabras por segunda vez. Las pondré en negro sobre blanco para que lo entienda (si es que entiende algo, claro). Por cierto, poco pueden aprender los discípulos del maestro, porque poco puede enseñarles salvo la superioridad, la falta de moderación y la ignorancia. ¿Dónde está su vergüenza? Hasta dónde puede llegar?
> 
> 
> 
>  Como puede observar, si hay algún error (como el caso de la energía demandada de las centrales hidráulicas), será de la ley pero no de la transcripción
>  Y sobre la modificación de la ley de la energía nuclear del 2003, Aquí tiene su "ZASCA", le sigue quedando algo de vergüenza? Igual el que crea prensa amarilla con sus bilis sea usted, no cree?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sr. Roca dixit: *La generación de energía renovable no hidráulica crecerá de los 1,7 TWh generados el año pasado a 4,4 TWh en 2020 y 11,4 TWh en 2035*

Ley en francés dice: En cuanto a la producción  nacional promedio de electricidad  a partir de las energías renovables, excluyendo la energía hidroeléctrica, debería tener un objetivo para lograr, al menos...(traducción directa del francés hecha por mí)
El Sr Roca *afirma* que crecerá, la ley dice que debe ser un objetivo lograr al menos, no una obligación. ¿Le suena como objetivo los 800.000 puestos de trabajo de Felipe González? ¿se acuerda cuantos fueron realmente?
En el resto de frases que Ud ha aumentado el tamaño aunque no lo necesito, pasa exactamente igual: el Sr. Roca afirma y la ley dice que debe ser un objetivo.
Quizás es que no sepa francés y haya tomado un traductor cualquiera. 
Ahora va y resulta que la transcripción está bien.
Deje de insultar, que ahí, en el insulto, es donde se pierde. También donde se conoce el talante de las personas.
Por supuesto que tengo vergüenza y mucha.
Lo de la prensa amarilla, con lo de la traducción espero que se reconduzca y hable con ellos, cosa que debe ser fácil pues los defiende con tanto ahínco que parece familia y dejen de afirmar lo que solo es un deseo, confundiendo información con opinión.




> Por cierto, poco pueden aprender los discípulos del maestro, porque poco puede enseñarles salvo la superioridad, la falta de moderación y la ignorancia


 Esto sí que no lo entiendo; el Sr Roca, el maestro al que yo aludía, solo le puede enseñar a sus acólitos, superioridad, falta de moderación e ignorancia. Yo lo suscribo si Ud lo suscribe, así iremos conociendo mejor al Sr Roca.




> Igual el que crea prensa amarilla con sus bilis sea usted, no cree?


 Le respondo con frases suyas:  


> ¿Dónde está su vergüenza? Hasta dónde puede llegar? ...Aquí tiene su "ZASCA", le sigue quedando algo de vergüenza?


Quizás otros deberían informarse mejor y no cometer imprudencias ni abusar de los insultos.
Luego supongo que tendré respuesta, pero no se preocupe ya no le volveré a molestar entrando a este tema más veces.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> solo me queda decir que vaya a un psicólogo y trate su mitomanía con un profesional.





> Como ya le recomendó en su día un inestimable forero, puede probar con el cilicio.





> Aquí tiene su "ZASCA", le sigue quedando algo de vergüenza? Igual el que crea prensa amarilla con sus bilis sea usted, no cree?





> Desde luego, usted es muy muy retorcido y patético


Estratagema final de Schopenhauer:

38. Cuando se advierte que el adversario es superior y se tienen las de perder, se procede ofensiva, grosera y ultrajantemente; es decir, se pasa del objeto de la discusión (puesto que ahí se ha perdido la partida) a la persona del adversario, a la que se ataca de cualquier manera. Puede denominarse a este procedimiento _argumentum ad personam_, distinguiéndolo así del _argumentum ad hominem_, que consiste en alejarse del objeto de la discusión atacando alguna cosa secundaria que ha dicho o admitido el adversario. _Ad personam_, en cambio, se procede abandonando por completo el objeto en discusión y atacando a la persona del adversario; así, uno se torna insolente y burlón, ofensivo y grosero.

----------


## termopar

Parecen salidos de la misma misión y con la misma letanía. El mismo psicólogo? 

... Pero volviendo a lo principal:

- La energía nuclear en Suiza pasa de estar "manteniéndose a la espera" a prohibida. No volverá a florecer.
 - Los suizos se han propuesto por ley impulsar las energías renovables (sin hidraulica) hasta alcanzar "como mínimo"  los 4400 GWh en el 2020 y los 11400 GWh en el 2035.
Además de otras prácticas de reducción de consumo, co2 y mantenimiento de la hidraulica en los mismos niveles.

Muy bien,  si además, en el próximo referéndum que tendrán este año, consiguen que las nucleares existentes las cierren en un periodo menor, miel sobre ojuelas. 
Esta gente va en la buena dirección. Es mi humilde opinión.

----------


## termopar

Ahhh, y por si acaso el sr lázaro no se entera de cómo ha quedado retratado el sr. Perdiguera, expongo:

En la respuesta,  por llamarlo de alguna forma, de perdiguera se traduce como a él le viene en gana lo que dice la ley, (no tendría precio como traductor intérprete jurídico)
En base a eso que él piensa que dice la ley, considera que el Sr. Roca no interpreta en su publicación correctamente la ley, y se queda tan ancho (sin vergüenza alguna)

Es más no se queda tranquilo y para reforzar su tesis, compara la ética de los políticos españoles cumpliendo lo que dicen en campaña electoral (no hacía falta irse al siglo pasado, el sr. Rajoy prometió bajar los impuestos y no tocar educación y sanidad) con la de una ley del parlamento suizo que según sus propias palabras "Cuando un país tan serio y formal como Suiza legisla algo así.." 

...y después se vanagloria de tener mucha vergüenza, más ancho que Castilla. 

Me temo que dada su prepotencia y altivez ( no son insultos, son certezas) este personaje nunca dará su brazo a torcer. Dada su ignorancia en este tema ( no es un insulto, está más que confirmado), no podrá responder con argumentos más allá de... Noruega no es Suiza, o donde dije digo, digo Diego.
Y digo esto porque usted, sr. Lázaro, como buen discípulo no quiere o no puede ver sus vergüenzas

----------


## Jonasino

> Parecen salidos de la misma misión y con la misma letanía. El mismo psicólogo?




En fin........

----------


## perdiguera

No iba a intervenir pero dice tantas mentiras que no queda más remedio.
Si no sabe francés, no se meta que puede salir trasquilado.En francés la expresión il convient de viser nunca es imperativa, sino condicional.
El señor Roca, al que tanto defiende, la ha convertido en imperativa.
El Sr Roca, al que tanto defiende, ha escrito que Suiza tiene menos habitantes que Noruega.
El Sr Roca, al que tanto adora, ha escrito que no entiende que se pueda aumentar la producción hasta un máximo inferior del que ya se está cumpliendo.
Lo que es evidente es que la ley dice una cosa y el Sr Roca la ha interpretado conforme a sus deseos.
No puede valer la reducción de la noticia que hace, lo que Ud llama lo principal, (esa reducción supone contradecir lo escrito por el Sr Roca y no creo que lo intente hacer Ud) porque entre el artículo? Del Sr Roca y su reducción hay un abismo.
Tampoco entiende de ironía.
Mire, a prepotencia y altivez quizás no le pueda ganar, es una lástima. Modo ironía fuera, para que me entienda.
Eso de mi ignorancia en este tema, digo como el otro, solo sé que no sé nada. Pero lo que sí sé es francés. Bastante más que Ud., o al menos me parece a mí después de leerle.
Respecto a mis discípulos, que tengo dos, ( mis nietos)  los tengo muy lejos, tan lejos que no tienen posibilidad de verme a diario ni semanalmente. Poco pues pueden aprender. Si conociera en persona al Sr Lázaro, no opinaría de él así. 
Cada vez veo que el que no se entera es Ud, a pesar de que no le insulto, Ud continúa denigrandome día a día, como hace con otros muchos. Siga por ahí que el resto del camino lo hará cada vez más solo.
Lo que no comprendo es que a una persona que bebe los vientos por las energías renovables, gaste tanta energía (¿sabe que la energía humana no es renovable?) en combatir la nuclear y tan poca en combatir el carbón, el fuel o el petróleo.
Supongo que se habrá dado cuenta que en elperiodicodelaenergia.com no hay pestaña nuclear, aunque haya de todo el resto de tipos. Eso ya indica posicionamiento. Si no se ha dado cuenta, hágaselo mirar.
Al final tendré que hacerle un plano.

----------

F. Lázaro (15-oct-2016),Jonasino (16-oct-2016)

----------


## termopar

Ay pobre, me da hasta vergüenza ajena!
....Y como siempre, en su altanería, ahora dice que es superior hasta en Francés. 

Vamos a ver la frase que usted tan bien sabe interpretar.....
*S’agissant de la production indigène moyenne d’électricité issue d’énergies renouvelables, énergie hydraulique non comprise, il convient de viser un développement permettant d’atteindre au moins 4400 GWh en 2020 et au moins 11400 GWh en 2035.*

 que yo la traduciría por....
*Por lo que respecta a la producción interior media de electricidad producida a partir de energías renovables, sin incluir la energía hidraulica, es necesario (es preciso, se debe aceptar...) un objetivo de desarrollo que permita alcanzar como mínimo los 4400 GWh en 2020 y al menos 11400 Gwh en 2035*

...Ya sabemos que usted nunca da ni dará la razón, no puede, está en sus genes, es su forma de ser. Pero a usted no le han enseñado de pequeño eso de que "cuanto más grande es la subida más fuerte será la caída", o la de "Cuando un tonto coge la linde, la linde se acaba y el tonto sigue"?

Resulta que estos suizos tienen 4 idiomas oficiales. Y cada una de sus leyes, para ser aprobadas deben estar en francés, italiano, alemán.... y deben expresar el mismo significado. Tiene que traer una traducción exquisita jurídicamente hablando y equiparable; estos suizos son muy serios, sabe?. Vamos a ver esa frase en los otros textos legales a ver si aparece el condicional por algún lado:

*Per la produzione di elettricità generata a partire da energie rinnovabili, esclusa la forza idrica, è perseguito un incremento che consenta di raggiungere una produzione
indigena media di almeno 4400 GWh nel 2020 e di almeno 11 400 GWh nel 2035.*
(referencia: https://www.parlament.ch/centers/epa...1%20NS%20I.pdf)

Traducido: " Para la producción de electricidad generada a partir de energía renovable, excluída la fuerza (energía) hídráulica, se llevará a cabo (deberá lograrse) un incremento que garantice (permita alcanzar) una producción interior media de al menos 4400GWh en el 2020 y como mínimo 11400 GWh en el 2035.

y en alemán: *Bei der Produktion von Elektrizität aus erneuerbaren Energien, ausgenommen aus Wasserkraft, ist ein Ausbau anzustreben, mit dem die durchschnittliche inländische Produktion im Jahr 2020 bei mindestens 4400 GWh und im Jahr 2035 bei mindestens 11 400 GWh liegt*
(Referencia: https://www.admin.ch/opc/de/federal-.../2016/7683.pdf)

Que viene a decir lo mismo: En cuanto a la producción de electricidad procedente de energías renovables, a excepción de la energía hidráulica, se debe alcanzar un desarrollo con el que la producción interior media sea por lo menos de 4400 GWh en 2020 y al menos de 11400 GWh en el 2035

Creo que queda bastante claro. Empezó argumentando que los datos no estaban contrastados, siguió liándola con la transcripción de los datos, esta vez ya contrastados, y seguirá buscando cualquier rendija para desviar la atención y menospreciar, que a usted se le da de maravilla.

Es una pena que no sepa controlarse cuando alguien le quita la careta (y ya van...). 

De lo demás, pura inquina, bilis, no vale la pena ni contestarle. Solo respire hondo, relea el título del hilo y ahora, con la traducción bien hecha del sr. Roca, y la noticia aportada... y deje de manipular y despreciar el documento.

PD: obviamente no soy experto en todos los idiomas (por eso doy varias opciones), pero sí los uso lo suficiente como para detectar los condicionales. Un tiempo verbal que por cierto, raramente aparecen en una ley, pues no obliga, y las leyes están justamente para lo contrario.

----------

